# Grub2 FreeBSD



## kolbycrouch (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi all! I see all over the Internet instructions of how to chainload the loader from GRUB, which is NOT what I'm trying to do. It seems Debian GNU/KFreeBSD uses GRUB to boot the kernel directly, how can this be done from a normal freebsd FreeBSD install?


----------



## laurentis (Aug 6, 2013)

You can find some useful examples here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=85122#post85122/ The thing to remember is that you must use the kfreebsd keyword (with a 'k') in the menu entries.


----------



## devildetail (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, if you use ZFS for the root filesystem then you can check this site http://ashish.is.lostca.se/tag/grub2/.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 17, 2013)

@kolbycrouch,

Try the latest PC-BSD 9.2-BETA, it uses GRUB2 to use ZFS boot environments.


----------

